# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  МиГ-25П от Звезды

## Owl

Почитал на форумах об этой модели (об ее неплохой копийности супротив Хаси) и решил прикупить на будущее. Ну и пока Ту-95 просыхал от клея, решил подготовить чертежи, освободить от литников и сделать предварительную сборку. Склеил переднюю часть фюзеляжа и тут глядя на колеса и сложив их половинки, меня торкнуло.. Приложил к чертежу, они оказались уже и диаметр поменьше. Вот тогда и начал вкладывать в чертежи. Интересная картина получилась.
Чертежи из "Авиации и Время". Промер и пересчет размеров в 72-й масштаб показывает правильность (погрешность допустимая) чертежей. Имеется ввиду длина и размах.

----------


## Owl

С плоскостями картина еще хуже..

----------


## Owl

Единственное, что влезло в размеры - киль. Но подкачал подфюзеляжный гребень. Вроде как не на месте он находится..

----------


## Owl

Ну и фюзеляж.. Тоже оказался Уже чем на чертежах и короче.

----------


## Owl

Ну а теперь собственно сам вопрос. Каким чертежам доверять?
Насколько я понял, все, кто собирал МиГ пользовались чертежами из "Мира Авиации". Насколько они точны? Или мастер-модель МиГа изготавливалась на основе этих чертежей?

----------


## Helix

> Насколько я понял, все, кто собирал МиГ пользовались чертежами из "Мира Авиации". Насколько они точны?


В чертежи из "МА" модель ложится гораздо лучше  :Biggrin: , а вот о точности может сказать только тот, кто с "лейкой (линейкой) и блокнотом" общупает реальный борт. :Wink:  Насколько я помню данная тема очень долго обсуждалась на модельных форумах при появлении в продаже Кондоровского МиГа - к чему пришли спорщики, сейчас уже трудно сказать.

----------


## Pavel P

Вопрос соответствия чертежам имеет две стороны  -
1. Можно делать , как считаешь нужным, гласное, чтобы устраивало автора.
2. Делать так, чтобы не было критики со стороны жюри на конкурсах.

Если с первым все понятно, то со вторым было бы интересно услышать авторитетные мнения.

----------


## Owl

> 1. Можно делать , как считаешь нужным, гласное, чтобы устраивало


Да это понятно, но все же такие огромные расхождения... Самому как то не уютно становится.. Все таки не 2 миллиметра. И геометрия нарушена очень здорово.





> 2. Делать так, чтобы не было критики со стороны жюри на конкурсах.


Не-е-еее.. Никаких конкурсов...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Owl

> В чертежи из "МА" модель ложится гораздо лучше , а вот о точности может сказать только тот, кто с "лейкой (линейкой) и блокнотом" общупает реальный борт.


Мда... Иметь два источника информации и не знать какой из них правильный.. 
Трудновато придется..  :Biggrin: 
Или же делать как есть и успокаивать себя, что "Мир Авиации" правильно, а "АиВ" нет.. Это уже психологически сложно..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AlexK

Ковыряясь с чертежами АиВ пришел к выводу, что они где-то 1/68 или около этого.
С моей точки зрения надо использовать или МА или Архив-Пресс (украинское издательство). Из недостатков АП - чертежи несколько кривоватые - в буквальном смысле.

----------


## Owl

> Ковыряясь с чертежами АиВ пришел к выводу, что они где-то 1/68 или около этого.


Даже если 1:68, то что с геометрией? Фюзеляж Уже на полтора миллиметра, а плоскости аж на пять... Опять же киль.. Входит чётко, но нижняя часть фюзеляжа и гребень не вписываются..
Стабилизатор тоже практически вписывается за исключением неправильной законцовки. Тут не в масштабе дело. Глубже копать нужно.
Если мастер модель делалась по мотивам чертежей из "МА", то все понятно.. Если нет, то тогда вапще нифика не понятно..
Кстати, за какой год чертежи из "Мира Авиации"? И когда модель вышла?

----------


## AlexK

Лично я МА пользуюсь, только в Кореле их маленько подмасштабировал под размеры. Ну и естественно многое переделать пришлось - плоскости, пилоны, ГО, подфюзеляжные гребни не помню, кили и т.д.

----------


## FLOGGER

Могу сказать, что ширина ф-жа по обрезу, (там, где сопла)=320см. Мерил. Отсюда и пляши. Еще могу сказать, что в АиВ крыло мод. П почему-то такое-же, как у Р. Что странно.

----------


## Owl

Ну вот что примерно получается при обмере чертежей из "АиВ".
Длина самолета с ПВД - 23,40 м
Размах крыла - 14,70 м
Высота - 6,50 м

На чертеже:
Длина самолета с ПВД (по законцовки стабилизаторов без стекателей) - 32, 4 см
Размах крыла - 20,5 см
Высота - 9,0 см

Путем нехитрого деления имеем длину модели 2340/72=32,5 (получается реально 72 масштаб на чертеже)
Размах 1470/72=20,42 (на чертеже размах соответствует масштабу 71,7)
Высота самолета на чертеже реально соответствует 72 масштабу)
Отсюда вывод, чертеж из "АиВ" практически идеально выполнен в 72 масштабе, что к большому сожалению нельзя сказать о модели.

Если кто имеет оригинальные чертежи из "Мира Авиации", (не из интернета) пожалуйста, помогите установить истину, промерейте их.
Неужели все делали модель по чертежам из "МА" и никто не обратил внимания на несоответствие их чертежам из "АиВ", хотя последние 2004 года рождения.. Прошло четыре года и по модели 25-го тишина, все хвалят модель от Кондора и ругают Хасю за выпущенные дрова.

----------


## Owl

> Еще могу сказать, что в АиВ крыло мод. П почему-то такое-же, как у Р. Что странно.


В "АиВ" размах крыла у модификации Р, РБ, РБВ... - 19,50 см, а у модификации П - 20,50...
И чем оно такое же? Размах разный. 

Стреловидностью?

Крыло - свободнонесущее, трапециевидное, имеет аэродинамическую крутку. Удлинение крыла - 2,94, сужение - 3,1, угол поперечного V - 5 гр.
Стреловидность крыла по передней кромке - 41 гр. 02 мин., (разведчики-бомбардировщики), либо переменная - от 42 гр. 30 мин, до 41 гр. 02 мин. (перехватчики). Угол стреловидности по задней кромке - 9 гр. 29 мин.

Как видим и стреловидность в порядке..

----------


## bogdan

Видимо, на вкладке к чертежам ,в таблице размеров, из АиВ ошибочка:
данные по МиГ-25П:
длина с ПВД- 21530 мм
размах крыла -14015 мм
высота -6280 мм
размах ГО - 8740 мм
стреловидность крыла 41град 02 мин-42град 30мин
стреловидность ГО- 50 град 22 мин
стреловидность ВО - 54 град
колея -3850 мм
база -5144 мм
Размах крыла зависит от законцовки -14015 мм -это, по моему для каплевидной законцовки, для трубообразной -больше.
А на чертежах- явно не 72-й масштаб.

----------


## Owl

В том то и дело, что размах крыла модели соответствует модификации "Р", "РБ",  и т.д., но никак ни "П". Но опять же, не добирает по геометрии довольно много... Т.е. передняя кромка не дотягивает 6 мм у законцовки крыла и 3 мм у корня. Про противофлаттерные грузы скромно умалчиваю. Даны для модификации "П", но короче на 5 мм.

----------


## Owl

> Видимо, на вкладке к чертежам ,в таблице размеров, из АиВ ошибочка:
> данные по МиГ-25П:
> длина с ПВД- 21530 мм
> размах крыла -14015 мм



Сижу, смотрю на вкладку чертежей с МиГ-25. "Авиация и Время" №5 - 2004 год. Чертеж О.Путьмакова.

Данные по МиГ-25П
Длина самолета с ПВД, м - 23,40
Длина фюзеляжа без ПВД с учетом контейнера ТП, м - 21,20
Размах крыла (по осям контейнеров), м - 14,70 
Высота (пустой снаряженный самолет), м - 6,50

Выходит, что размеры подгоняли под чертеж?

p.s.
А откуда эти данные? Это уже третий вариант.
На airwar.ru данные тоже отличные от твоего и моего вариантов.
Длина - 22,30
Размах - 14,06
Высота правда совпадает - 6,50

----------


## bogdan

Возможно и подгоняли, но не все: в колонке тех. описания даны размеры колес шасси, переведите в 72-й и сравните: разница в 1-1,5 мм. И по исполнению чертежи похожы на чертежи из киевского издания Архив-Пресс, только почище сделаны и детелировка побогаче.

----------


## bogdan

Длина, возможно, указана для ПД/ПДС, а размах - для других законцовок.
Размеры -из одной интересной книжки. Я сам не могу разобраться, какая длина носовой части у ПД/ПДС. Если внешне смотреть, то разница между ПД И П есть.

----------


## Owl

> Возможно и подгоняли, но не все: в колонке тех. описания даны размеры колес шасси, переведите в 72-й и сравните: разница в 1-1,5 мм.


Перевел, сравнил. 1300/72=18,05555...
На чертеже 18,5. Ну никак не полтора миллиметра..
На модели чуть не дотягивает до 18.. Ну можно даже сказать что почти 18. Но это так, уже мелкие придиразмы, даже не заслуживающие внимания..

----------


## Owl

> Длина, возможно, указана для ПД/ПДС, а размах - для других законцовок.
> Размеры -из одной интересной книжки. Я сам не могу разобраться, какая длина носовой части у ПД/ПДС. Если внешне смотреть, то разница между ПД И П есть.


Т.е. другими словами, за истину принимаем чертеж из "МА", так как в него практически идеально ложиться пластик от Кондора?

----------


## bogdan

> Т.е. другими словами, за истину принимаем чертеж из "МА", так как в него практически идеально ложиться пластик от Кондора?


Это не наш метод! (с)
Чертежи из АиВ, видимо, нужно уменьшить до 72-го масштаба и сравнить с МА и фото, если другие размеры не известны. Мне лично больше нравятся в АиВ, хотя я этим вопросом вплотную еще не занимался, собираю материал. Может скоро появится замерить ПД, хотя бы чуть-чуть, тогда и будет возможность проверить чертежи.

----------


## PEPS

А чертежи с этой книги не смотрели?Для себя любой чертеж проверяю в корале.

----------


## Owl

> А чертежи с этой книги не смотрели?


А возможно их отсканировать 600 dpi, черно-белый, с истинным размером, не ужимая до А4? Получится конечно кусками, но можно будет склеить..

----------


## Owl

Есть у кого нибудь чертежи из "Мира Авиации"? Отсканеные 1:1, 600 дпи, чёрно-белые (не jpg, а что то вроде tiff или pcx), не ужатые.. 
Выложите куда нить, а?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## PEPS

http://www.farposst.ru/2008/05/27/Mi...25_Foxbat.html
Вот ссылка на форпост.

----------


## Owl

Спасибо, вкусная книжка..  :Smile: 
Жаль, что не на русском..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Спасибо, вкусная книжка.. 
> Жаль, что не на русском..


Да, чертов Фима все издал в Европе, все не по-русски. А книг-то он интересных навыпускал много, и фото интересных много нарыл( говорят, спер), но все на аглицком, а жаль.

----------


## Bear

> А чертежи с этой книги не смотрели?Для себя любой чертеж проверяю в корале.


В этой книжке те же чертежи, что и в АиВ, только в другом масштабе. Да и сама статья в АиВ в значительной степени сокращенный пересказ этой книги.
Сами чертежи лично у меня вызывают большие сомнения, явно слишком увеличена носовая часть на перехватчиках. Кроме того, обратите внимание, в АиВ даются габариты, которые почему-то заметно больше, чем во всех других источниках. К этим габаритам и приведены чертежи.

----------


## Spunkmeyer

И у меня в коробке лежит МиГ-25П от Звезды. Ставил на чертежи с Airwar. Вроде бы нормально (я не так придирчив к миллиметрам, пол миллиметрам), но… не знаю как у вас, но мне не понравился, как половинка носовой части модели явно выступает за линию на чертеже, с нижней  стороны. И то, что производитель оставил глухую стенку за воздухозаборниками. Правда, и в МиГ-31(что тоже в коробке, ждет своего часа :Frown: ) от ВЭ такая же проблема. Знаю, что многие не смирятся с этим, вырежут стенку, поставят видимую часть двигателей-лопасти ротора. И еще элемент, назв-я кот-го не знаю (может рассекатель воздуха?), свисающий сверху в воздухазаборнике в виде креста с тремя пересечениями.
 Я тоже собираюсь доделать эту часть. Но нужна компоновочная схема. Т.к, не знаю точно, где, в какой части все это ставить. Правда, еще можно пойти в авиамузей, посмотреть. Но он в закрытом военном городке. Туда еще нужно попасть. :Cool:

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> Почитал на форумах об этой модели (об ее неплохой копийности супротив Хаси) и решил прикупить на будущее. Ну и пока Ту-95 просыхал от клея, решил подготовить чертежи, освободить от литников и сделать предварительную сборку. Склеил переднюю часть фюзеляжа и тут глядя на колеса и сложив их половинки, меня торкнуло.. Приложил к чертежу, они оказались уже и диаметр поменьше. Вот тогда и начал вкладывать в чертежи. Интересная картина получилась.
> Чертежи из "Авиации и Время". Промер и пересчет размеров в 72-й масштаб показывает правильность (погрешность допустимая) чертежей. Имеется ввиду длина и размах.


Только что привлекло внимание. вроде бы у Вас на чертеже (2-ой рисунок) указан нос МиГ-25 ПД/ПДС. А разве на ПД, и после доработки П в ПДС, в связи с установкой нового РЛС, нос самолета не изменился?

----------


## Owl

> вроде бы у Вас на чертеже (2-ой рисунок) нарисован нос МиГ-25 ПД/ПДС. А разве на ПД, и после доработки П в ПДС, в связи с установкой нового РЛС, нос самолета не изменился?


Не.. Это "П". На этом развороте представлены тока "П" и "Р", "РБ".
"ПД" на обратной стороне и тока вид сбоку.
А все надписи даны для измененных деталей конструкции относительно модификаций. Насчет носа сказать ничего не могу, т.к. сам в неведении..
Я уж незнаю чему и верить.
Скорее всего забью на это дело и буду делать по чертежам из "МА", если найду их..

P.S. Носовую часть я сфоткал некорректно, т.к. она уже у меня склеена была. Разница в основном по длине и расположению пилотской кабины. 
Ну если моделисты говорят, что в "МА" все верно, у меня нет причины не верить..

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> Не.. Это "П". На этом развороте представлены тока "П" и "Р", "РБ".
> "ПД" на обратной стороне и тока вид сбоку.
> А все надписи даны для измененных деталей конструкции относительно модификаций. Насчет носа сказать ничего не могу, т.к. сам в неведении..
> Я уж незнаю чему и верить.
> Скорее всего забью на это дело и буду делать по чертежам из "МА", если найду их..
> 
> P.S. Носовую часть я сфоткал некорректно, т.к. она уже у меня склеена была. Разница в основном по длине и расположению пилотской кабины. 
> Ну если моделисты говорят, что в "МА" все верно, у меня нет причины не верить..


Двигатели делать будете? И если найдете компоновочную схему, то плииз, скиньте сюда тоже.

----------


## Owl

> Двигатели делать будете?


Думаю ограничиться каналами воздухозаборников, турбулизаторами, имитацией первой ступени ну и зад двигателей.





> И если найдете компоновочную схему, то плииз, скиньте сюда тоже.


Компоновку тока вот отсюда http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=1748 
или с чертежей из "АиВ".
К сожалению у меня тоже не густо в этом плане..  :Frown:

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> Думаю ограничиться каналами воздухозаборников, турбулизаторами, имитацией первой ступени ну и зад двигателей.
> 
> 
> 
> Компоновку тока вот отсюда http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=1748 
> или с чертежей из "АиВ".
> К сожалению у меня тоже не густо в этом плане..


Да. Стерлигов Ас. Я по его фоткам делаю катапультное кресло для своего МиГ-25. Незнаю, как получится.

 Если будет возможность, то перед тем, как склеить половинки фюзеляжа, сфоткайте и поставьте здесь. Интересно будет посмотреть.

 Желаю удачи!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Попробуйте заглянуть сюда:http://www.airwar.ru/other/bibl/mig-25rb_aero.html. Очень полезная книга. И там найдешь много интересного.

----------


## AlexK

[QUOTE=Owl;29521]Думаю ограничиться каналами воздухозаборников, турбулизаторами, имитацией первой ступени ну и зад двигателей.



Так это в кондоровской модели и есть основная проблема. Всё остальное - намного проще

----------


## Owl

Нарисовалась еще одна непонятка в модели. Название её - контейнер тормозного парашюта. Везде на фотках и чертежах он скошеный, а у модели прямой, как например у модификации РБ. Это правильно, или нужно переделывать?

----------


## An-Z

С интересом ознакомился с темой, хорошо копаете, глубоко вникаете, приятно видеть. Скоро и я к вам подключусь со своей моделью, фотографиями и прочим хозяйством..
П от ПД (ПДС) внешне отличается другими лючками к блокам РЛС, ну и гондола ИК-визира(прицела) появилась... 
Расхожей информации, что на ПД увеличился диаметр носовой части фюзеляжа я подтверждения не нашёл..
Контейнер тормозного парашюта разный на разных сериях..скажем, на первых 20 сериях (там тоже были исключения, на П начали ставить второго типа с 17 серии, но на 21 встречались "старые", к сожалению проанализировать все серии уже не реально) были в основном треугольные такие, продолжающие линию гаргрота, начиная с 20-й были с законцовкой оживальной формы, торчащие чуть вверх.. их кстати по конструкции тоже было 3 или 4 разновидности.. Если это вам важно, надо собирать конкретную машину.. или хотя бы знать её заводской номер..
Встречный вопрос. По ПТБ есть у кого информация? Размеры,фотки (особенно снизу)?

----------


## Owl

Просмотрел книгу Гордона про МиГ-25. Есть МиГ-25П с таким контейнером как на модели, но противофлаттерные грузы уже другой формы, цилиндрические.. Опять нестыковка.
Никак не могу выяснить, какие материалы использовала "Звезда" при проектировании мастер-модели...

----------


## An-Z

Контейнеры на законцовках, это не просто противофлаттерные грузы, но и место размещения всяких антенн и прочего СПОшного хозяйства, они тоже были весьма разнообразными, видов 5-6, если память не изменяет.. 
Врят ли удастся найти фото прототипа с которого делалась мастер модель. Скорей всего его нет. Поэтому, если делать конкретный самолёт, многое придётся делать самому.

----------


## Owl

> Поэтому, если делать конкретный самолёт, многое придётся делать самому.


Но и для этого нужны правдоподобные чертежи.. А где их взять? Никто так и не озвучил реальные размеры. Все кивают на чертежи из "МА", но где гарантия, что там геометрия соответствует реальному самолету?  А если эта модель практически идеально входит в чертежи из "МА", то это настораживает. Ту-95МС тоже идеально вошел в чертежи из "АиВ". Но на практике, далек от оригинала. 
Да, и насчет конкретного самолета.. Много ли осталось именно МиГ-25П? Кто имеет к ним подход, могут просто измерить рулеткой те же самые контейнеры на законцовках, размах полукрыла, ширину фюзеляжа, диаметр носовой части по месту стыка обтекателя и т.д. И тогда можно будет говорить о достоверности тех или иных чертежей.. У нас на "Соколе" стоит МиГ-25П, но к сожалению объект режимный. Мне туда не попасть..

----------


## An-Z

"Сокол" конечно, режимный объект, но если очень надо.. попасть можно куда угодно. Можно найти заинтересованного человека, меня один ваш земляк лет 15 назад очень хорошо просветил по поводу МиГ-25/31, к сожалению связь с ним прервалась.. Дерзайте, и всё у вас получится..
А размеры самолёта на чертежах "от Золотова" не совпадают с реальными (с  любыми из них)?

----------


## Owl

> Можно найти заинтересованного человека, меня один ваш земляк лет 15 назад очень хорошо просветил по поводу МиГ-25/31, к сожалению связь с ним прервалась..


Есть такой человек.. Договорились о промере самолета, но он пропал куда то... Вот уже третью неделю курю бамбук..  :Frown: 






> А размеры самолёта на чертежах "от Золотова" не совпадают с реальными (с  любыми из них)?


В том то и дело, что никак не могу добиться от общественности этих самых чертежей. В самом начале этой темы умолял кинуть чертежи из "МА" или дать ссылку, где их можно взять. Насколько я понял, они были даны в масштабе 1:72. Все, что я видел, нужно вытягивать или редактировать в графических редакторах.. А это не есть гут..

p.s.
Ребят, повторюсь, может поможет кто? А возможно их (чертежи из "МА") отсканировать 600 dpi, черно-белый, с истинным размером, не ужимая до А4, и выложить здесь? Получится конечно кусками, но можно будет склеить..

----------


## An-Z

А.. вот в чём дело, я то подумал кто-то с чертежами уже помог.. 
Есть у меня они, но пока нет сканера, когда появится (в ремонте..) не знаю.. Вчера промерил их по основным габаритам, чертежи чуть меньше должного, везде минус 1-3мм, т.е. и их надо (конечно, если это важно кому то) корректировать...
У меня в планах поход в Монино, с целью отсъёма 25-го, могу промерить некоторые детали для привязки..

----------


## Owl

> У меня в планах поход в Монино, с целью отсъёма 25-го, могу промерить некоторые детали для привязки..


Трудновато будет промерять одному то.. 
В принципе, я уже выше перечислил, что желательно промерить.. Если получится, то будет хорошо..  :Smile:  
С нетерпением ждем фотографий..  :Smile: 

Кстати, в инструкции к модели, там где схема окраски, дан МиГ-25П со скошенным контейнером ТП... )))

----------


## forten07

Тут самые точные чертежи
http://www.farposst.ru/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3637
Деталку можно потом довести.

----------


## kbv

> Просмотрел книгу Гордона про МиГ-25. Есть МиГ-25П с таким контейнером как на модели, но противофлаттерные грузы уже другой формы, цилиндрические.. Опять нестыковка.
> Никак не могу выяснить, какие материалы использовала "Звезда" при проектировании мастер-модели...


По поводу противофлаттерных грузов. Гляньте в чертежи из АиВ (сейчас нет перед глазами). Они характерны для определённых серий (1983 или 1984 гг. или поздних, вобщем гляньте в чертёж). Скажу точно, что данная форма противофлаттерных грузов относится к модификации ПД (если говорить о перехватчиках).
 А "Звезда" к мастер-модели отношения не имеет-это разработка CONDOR.

----------


## Owl

> По поводу противофлаттерных грузов. Гляньте в чертежи из АиВ (сейчас нет перед глазами). Они характерны для определённых серий (1983 или 1984 гг. или поздних, вобщем гляньте в чертёж). Скажу точно, что данная форма противофлаттерных грузов относится к модификации ПД (если говорить о перехватчиках).


Ну вот гляжу в чертеж из "АиВ". МиГ-25П. Контейнер ТП скошенный, противофлаттерные грузы чечевицеобразные, не цилиндрические.




> А "Звезда" к мастер-модели отношения не имеет-это разработка CONDOR.


Да, прошу прощения.. В самом деле, чего я к "Звезде" то привязался..  Ведь еще до покупки модели знал, что это Кондор...
 :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:

----------


## kbv

[QUOTE=Owl;30903]Ну вот гляжу в чертеж из "АиВ". МиГ-25П. Контейнер ТП скошенный, противофлаттерные грузы чечевицеобразные, не цилиндрические.


Глянул и я в чертёж :Eek: ?!?! Ошибка вышла :Confused: . Цилиндрические противофлаттерные относятся к МиГ-25П/ПД (1975-1982 гг.) и МиГ-25ПД (1983 г.)
И ещё. У меня есть издание "МиГ-25" от АРХИВ-ПРЕСС, Киев 1995г. Так вот там вложен чертёж на П-шку сирийную 1975г. Контейнер парашюта скошенный, противофлаттерные грузы чечевицеобразные.

----------


## Owl

> Тут самые точные чертежи
> http://www.farposst.ru/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3637
> Деталку можно потом довести.


Спасибо за информацию..
Только там нет чертежа МиГ-25П.. Только боковая проекция..  :Frown: 
И еще вопрос.. Разве МиГ-25П таскали подвесной бак?

----------


## forten07

По видимому первые подвесы бака делали на П. Точно таскали их ПД но не ПДС.

----------


## An-Z

Мне кажется, Вы заблуждаетесь. Первоначально ПТБ появился на МиГ-25Р, потом на МиГ-25ПД.. на "П" никаких "подвесов бака" не делали..

----------


## forten07

> Мне кажется, Вы заблуждаетесь. Первоначально ПТБ появился на МиГ-25Р, потом на МиГ-25ПД.. на "П" никаких "подвесов бака" не делали..


Мне известно о том, что первыми они были на Рках. Но испытывать для ПД их могли на Пшках.

----------


## Owl

Цитата из "АиВ" 5.2004.
"В следующем году Государственная комиссия подписала Акт о завершении лётных испытаний МиГ-25ПД, а еще через год он был принят на вооружение. В отличии от ранее выпущенных МиГ-25П, на доработанные машины мог подвешиваться сбрасываемый топливный бак ёмкостью 5300л."

----------


## Pasha S

Owl, есть ли у тебя возможность вымерять размер посадочного места под сопло, диаметр самого сопла в месте стыковки с фюзеляжем и ширину фюзеляжа в том же самом месте? 

Или же еще у кого-то есть подобная возможность - выручите, пожалуйста. Дюже надо.

----------


## Owl

Обещать не буду, но вроде как собираемся посетить музей 21-го завода. Там стоит МиГ-25П. Если дело выгорит, обязательно сниму размеры.

----------


## Pasha S

Ну за это вообще был бы грандиозный респект! Но вообще-то я про модель говорил:)

----------


## Owl

А-а-ааа.. Блин..  :Biggrin: 
Сегодня промеряю, завтра выложу.. ))

----------


## Owl

> размер посадочного места под сопло.


Внутренний 18 мм, наружный 22 мм. Это именно фюзеляж, а не проставка между фюзеляжем и соплами. Кстати, сопла туда (в проставку) мона тока с мылом загнать. Короче, пилить нужно или сопла или проставку.




> диаметр самого сопла в месте стыковки с фюзеляжем.


Примерно 21,5 мм. Опять же, размер по фюзеляжу, а не по глючной проставке.





> ширину фюзеляжа в том же самом месте?


Ширина 43 мм.


р.с.
Если не секрет, а нафика тебе это?

----------


## Pasha S

Спасибо за инфу! Вот как раз сегодня прикупил себе в коробке Кондора сей девайс. Жаль, не смог предупредить, чтоб тебе работы меньше было (кстати, только у меня на форум бывает не хочет заходить?)
Теперь воочию убедился в той вставке... Эх, ну зачем? Зачем я эту модель в чертежи из АиВа вложил? Только огорчился в очередной раз :Cool: 

ПыСы. Поступило предложение сделать правильные сопла под Кондоровскитй пластик, а я совсем не в теме. Вот и насилую форумы:)

----------


## Owl

> Спасибо за инфу! Вот как раз сегодня прикупил себе в коробке Кондора сей девайс. Жаль, не смог предупредить, чтоб тебе работы меньше было (кстати, только у меня на форум бывает не хочет заходить?


Это не работа, это увлечение.. )) Рад, что смог оказать помощь..
С форумом прям беда.. Глючит конкретно.





> Зачем я эту модель в чертежи из АиВа вложил? Только огорчился в очередной раз


Мне посоветовали пользоваться чертежами из "Мира Авиации" и не париться.. Там якобы все правильно.. Но самих чертежей не могу добиться ни от кого.. Вопщем, как обычно, истина где то рядом..  :Rolleyes: 





> Поступило предложение сделать правильные сопла под Кондоровскитй пластик, а я совсем не в теме. Вот и насилую форумы:)


Правильные сопла, это хорошо... А где взять правильные чертежи?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pasha S

Просто забыл уточнить маленький ньюансик - правильные сопла _конкретно_ под эту модель. 
А проблема правильности чертежей, видимо, была, есть и будет. Я после впиливания Беркутовского Су-27УБ в чертежи решил для себя так: если облик самолета не нарушен, ничего глаз не режит и явных косяков нету, то на милиметры не грех и забить :Wink:

----------


## Owl

Пришло время снова вернуться к многострадальному 25-му. По прошествии времени решил забить на явные косяки в размерах и злополучные миллиметры. Если уж править, то только то, что явно кидается в глаза, т.к. являюсь пока "изкоробочником" и на грандиозные перепилы не решаюсь.
Испортив 4 выхлопных сопла (два от МиГ-25ПДС) в попытке сделать "похоже", нафик плюнул и перешёл к технологиям, кои использовал для постройки моделей из дерева. 
Использовал отожжённую медную фольгу. То, что на фотках, лишь пристрелка, сооружённая минут за десять.

----------


## Owl

Втыкнул для сравнения "родное" выхлопное сопло. Самоделка смотрится вроде более похоже.
Может кто использовал другие технологии? Поделитесь пожалуйста, а то у мня на ум более ничего не идёт..

----------


## Kasatka

очень неплохо выглядит!
фольга какая использовалась?

----------


## Owl

> очень неплохо выглядит!
> фольга какая использовалась?


Спасибо! )
Обычная, медная фольга. Лежал со стародавних времён рулон. Вроде как использовалась она при производстве радиаторов на ГАЗе.. Толщина примерно 0,1 мм, ширина 70 мм.. Пока не отожжёшь, сравнительно упругая.

----------


## AlexK

Я из сметанного пластка от крышек делал. На фотке - модель от IDEA. Я ее ковырял, пока кондор не вышел. Надо на выходных отснять, что у меня с соплами получилось.
Вы для П или Р сопла делаете? У П "зубчиков нет".

Что-то у меня не получается фотку прикрепить - невидно её. Как это сделать? Все - разобрался.

----------


## Марат

Красивые сопла получились, масштабные. С удовольствием смотрю Вашу тему, уважаемый  Owl.

----------


## Owl

> Вы для П или Р сопла делаете? У П "зубчиков нет".


А ведь действительно на "П" нету.. )) Спасибо! Это значительно упрощает процесс изготовления.

----------


## Owl

> Я из сметанного пластка от крышек делал.


Снимаю шляпу.. Впечатляет!  Не знаю, я наверное на такое не сподвигнусь..

----------


## Owl

> Красивые сопла получились, масштабные. С удовольствием смотрю Вашу тему, уважаемый  Owl.


Спасибо, Марат! Но вот придётся переделывать. Постараюсь за выходные другой вариант проработать.. ))

----------


## Owl

Пожалуйста, бросьте кто нить фотку сопла МиГ-25П.. Или никакой разницы нету, кроме зубцов? У меня фотки монинского и на Ходынке. Там выхлопных нет..  :Frown:  Мож у кого "ПУ" есть, там вроде сопла должны быть, как у "П".

----------


## Марат

Есть вот такое. Получается на П и Пу зубчиков нет. Надеюсь поможет Вам.

----------


## Марат

Ещё такое нашёл

----------


## FLOGGER

Найду у себя-выложу. Но, скорее всего, надо будет сканить.

----------


## Owl

Вот спасибо! А какую роль играли "зубчики"? Ограничители схождения лепестков? Этот вопрос просто из любопытства..

----------


## Марат

Я не специалист, не знаю. Уважаемый Owl, в июле этого года мы производили подрывы в Смоленской области, в Дорогобуже, а эшелоны приходили на станцию Энгельс... (очень сложное название, не помню). Так вот там военный аэродром МиГ-25. Я отснял фильм. Какие модификации - не знаю, но зубчиков нет. Что надо сделать, чтоб перекинуть фильм на Вашу тему? Я не великий знаток компа. Я снимал самолёты, готовые разбраковке, но кроме движков всё на месте. Снял ниши шасси, сопла и т.д.

----------


## Owl

> Что надо сделать, чтоб перекинуть фильм на Вашу тему? Я не великий знаток компа.


Вот тут я тоже как бы растерялся.. (( С видео на этом ресурсе вроде никак. Если только уважаемые админы подскажут, как из этой ситуации выпутаться.. Как вариант, выложить видео на ресурс, где его можно скачать. В силу своей дремучести, как это сделать, подсказать не могу. И спросить не у кого. Сына дома нет, как на зло.. ((

----------


## Марат

Если фильм Вас заинтересовал, то завтра я спрошу у молодых офицеров, как это сделать. Снимал я как моделист, близко, каждый см., для себя (в планах МиГ-25 от Звезды).

----------


## Owl

> Если фильм Вас заинтересовал, то завтра я спрошу у молодых офицеров, как это сделать.


Был бы очень признателен..  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Тут кое-что видно.

----------


## Owl

FLOGGER, спасибо огроменное! Видимо вместо "зубцов" внутренние ограничители стоят. Теперь можно сделать что либо похожее (но без ограничителей). ))

----------


## FLOGGER

Погодите чуток, сейчас еще добавлю. То, что сразу не нашел. В ФШ лень было чистить, извиняюсь.

----------


## Owl

Именно то, что нужно. Разница огромная конечно в лепестках. Попробую сотворить что нить более менее похожее внешне. Внутренности пока не осилю, не мой уровень.. ((

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

Ребят, а что кто знает про модель от ICM? В плане геометрической копийности и прочего.

----------


## kfmut

> Ребят, а что кто знает про модель от ICM? В плане геометрической копийности и прочего.


Так они обе на кондоровской модели основаны, разница в деталировке/расшивке и качестве отливок. На первый взгляд айсиэм лучше, но потом начинаешь замечать всякие литьевые каверны, кривую расшивку и т.д., вообщем, всё чем знаменита данная контора ;-), и сразу хочется их творение засунуть на самую дальнюю полку... Звезда проще, но ИМХО более перспективна для простой без изысков сборки, и ещё, могу путать, но у айсиэм проблема со стекляшками, надо одну ссылочку поискать...

ЗЫ про стекляшки я, конечно, наврал :-D
http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...=151209&st=105

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

> всё чем знаменита данная контора ;-),


Гм...может быть сейчас что-то изменилось, но лучших моделей в плане проработки поверхности чем их Ту-2, чем их Су-2, И-16- я вообще в природе не встречал. Тут и провис полотен как положено ему выглядель, и накладные панели,  и "игра" панелей под клёпкой и винтами и многое многое другое. И я дорого бы дал если б МиГ-25 был в их ряду....Да, модели не для новичка но они исключительно проработаны в плане поверхности. Собственно автор мастеров на них (В. Мучичко) на новичка и не рассчитывал...
Кривой расшивки у ICM не припоминаю, честно. Если это теперь так то очень жаль...

----------


## kfmut

Мучичко от них, конечно, уже давно ушёл, но это больше производственные проблемы(если помните, то проблемы со свежими отливками су-27 объясняли аномальной жарой в Киеве, может и мне так "повезло", тоже по лету брал), да и сама модель из их серии миг-31, миг-29, су-27, хотя на новом и самостоятельном хеншеле тоже проблемы с качеством отмечались... Берите оба, не промахнетесь ;-)

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

Гм...вот оно что...Я просто 4 года был "вне струи" и многое видать упустил :( Про Су-27 их производства например впервые слышу....
Всё понял. Кондоровский у меня уже есть, возьму до кучи ICM и поискаю кабину от Неомеги, ну если не найдётся плакать не буду, кресло есть, остальное сам сделаю...
Спасибо!

----------


## kfmut

4 года...гм-м...везет же людям :-), сколько всего хорошего навыпускали за это время, даже у айсиэм много хорошего появилось: в 48-ом лагг-3, мессер Ф-ка, хеншель 126, фигурки на тему ВВС, в 72-ом куча наших СБ, Ки-27(по-моему, это последняя модель айсиэм сделанная Мучичко, а предпоследняя СБ), хенкель 70...говорят, уже знаменитая "рама" на выходе, блин, приходишь в магазин и как в первый раз глаза разбегаются, классно! :-)

С кабинкой может проблемка возникнуть - я её особо не искал, но и она мне особо не попадалась, у российской версии Eduard(зовется что-то типа ED Models) есть цветная травлёнка для кабинки, но что-то она мне не понравилась. Украинский Armory должен скоро выпустить сопла на 25-ый(на какую именно модификация не помню), 3Д мастер-модель на начало года была уже готова, но потом сделали калькуляцию стоимости готовой продукции, оказалось дорого даже для Armory :-), решили упростить...ждем.

----------


## Pit

> Тут и провис полотен как положено ему выглядель, и накладные панели,  и "игра" панелей под клёпкой и винтами и многое многое другое.


Увы, гладко было на бумаге. У этой медальки есть и обратная сторона: отреставрировать повреждённую пресс-форму практически невозможно (надо делать новую! а это деньги!), а брак встречается даже на исходном варианте. Так у всех виденных мной СБ повреждена расшивка стабилизатора. А навыков, как у Мучичко, чтоб вернуть этому великолепию первозданный вид хватает далеко не всем. Я вот даже пытаться не стал (пришлось скрипя зубами отказаться от покупки модели).

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

По поводу восстановления формы- пока жива мастер-модель, всё решаемо...

А восстанавливать то великолепие поверхности на модели с браком- значительно проще чем делать тож самое с нуля...А без оного модель тупо неинтересна.
СБ у меня пока нету...Так что не видел каковы они сейчас. Ту-2 есть из первых серий даже без коробки (вырвал пробные отливки на моск. клубе в своё время) но еще не делал...
Короче завтра поискаю в продаже ICMовский Миг :)

----------


## kfmut

> Короче завтра поискаю в продаже ICMовский Миг :)


Ну как? удалось ознакомиться?

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Owl. Никак не могу перебросить фильм на сайт. Офицер, который разбирается в этом - убыл в командировку. Извените меня. В любом случае, поздно или рано, переброшу на "фото-видео".

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

> Ну как? удалось ознакомиться?


В Воронеже нету чтот...да что там- у нас всего 1 лавка этого направления :Biggrin:  В Ростове буду куплю...не проблема. Кажись припоминаю: красный коробок такой, да? Или еще где куплю... Уж чего чего а командировок у меня в неделю по 3 штуки иногда :Smile:

----------


## kfmut

> Кажись припоминаю: красный коробок такой, да?


Фиг его знает, сейчас у них всё в красных коробках, маркетинговый ход такой, но у меня ещё в старой белой...

У нас тут в Твери на 410 тысяч жителей 4 модельных точки + клуб, чутка до столиц не дотягиваем :-)

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

а у нас на миллион с гаком жителей- одна...и небольшая совсем. Клуб окуклился лет 7-8 назад...В огромном Ростове кстати тоже всего 2 точки но путных.

----------


## Owl

> Извените меня. В любом случае, поздно или рано, переброшу на "фото-видео".


Марат, ничего страшного и извиняться совершенно не за что.. )) Все мы люди и у каждого из нас бывают некие обстоятельства, мешающие исполнить задуманное. Терпение в нашем хобби - это необходимый атрибут жизни.. ))
С Уважением..

----------


## Марат

Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## Уокер

> Украинский Armory должен скоро выпустить сопла на 25-ый(на какую именно модификация не помню), 3Д мастер-модель на начало года была уже готова, но потом сделали калькуляцию стоимости готовой продукции, оказалось дорого даже для Armory :-), решили упростить...ждем.


Тарас делал сопла на Миг-25 Р/РБТ, БМ. У Миг-25П сопла совсем другие. На него у меня есть довольно простенькие, но все же получше чем штатные смоляные сопла. Кому надо ищите в "барахолке" румоделизма, неделю назад отправил небольшую партию.

----------


## kfmut

Уокер, спасибо за уточнения! Про ваши сопла я даже не знал :-(




> Кому надо ищите в "барахолке" румоделизма, неделю назад отправил небольшую партию.


Извините за вопрос не по теме: там случайно в посылочку ниши шасси на миг-29 не попали? Антон Цюпка летом говорил, что они появятся в сентябре, а что-то до сих пор их нет...

----------


## Уокер

Да, попали, как и наборы для Миг-23 МЛ/МЛД/П и Ка-50Ш.

----------


## kfmut

> Да, попали, как и наборы для Миг-23 МЛ/МЛД/П и Ка-50Ш.


Добрые вести! Спасибо!

----------


## kfmut

Хех, даже не знаю радоваться или нет, но Armory выпустила таки сопла на 25-ый в составе конверсии на МиГ-25Р




http://www.armory-rus.ru/news/vniman...2011-03-29-312
http://armory.in.ua/product_info.php...25&language=ru

ценник, правда, антигуманный - 1100р :-(

----------


## FLOGGER

Может, все-таки, на РБ? На Р был другой контейнер ТП. Да и "внутренности" форкамеры выглядят немного по-другому. Посмотрите на фото Назара. Думаю, Володя меня простит. Но я думаю, что радоваться можно, т. к. оно все-же неплохо. Во всяком случае гораздо лучше, чем ничего.

----------


## kfmut

> Может, все-таки, на РБ? На Р был другой контейнер ТП. Да и "внутренности" форкамеры выглядят немного по-другому. Посмотрите на фото Назара. Думаю, Володя меня простит. Но я думаю, что радоваться можно, т. к. оно все-же неплохо. Во всяком случае гораздо лучше, чем ничего.


Не знаток матчасти 25-ого... меня больше смутила цена и "глубина" форкамеры на фотках, надеюсь кто-нибудь сделает толковый обзор в скором времени...

----------


## fsl

Так Армори всегда славилась европейскими ценами,за не всегда европейское какчество,во всяком случае мое личное общение как с ТЗ-22 и АПА меня в этом убедило.
ПС ничего личного,но реально обидно покупать за очень хорошие деньки откровенные поделки.На 25 сначала сердце екнуло,но просмотрев фото успокоилось,без меня.

----------


## Owl

Всё бы конечно ничего, но что делать с этой щелью? Впечатление такое, что ребята взяли за основу родные сопла и добавили фарш. А если убирать эту щель, то работа и влечёт за собой переделку хвостовой части. В чём смысл данной конверсии за такие деньги?

----------


## An-Z

Скорей всего в обозримом будущем появятся детали ФТ для имитации стабилизаторов пламени ФК разработанные под установку в сопла "ПропДжет", с гораздо более гуманным ценником, так что имеет смысл дождаться альтернативы...

----------


## fsl

> Всё бы конечно ничего, но что делать с этой щелью? Впечатление такое, что ребята взяли за основу родные сопла и добавили фарш. А если убирать эту щель, то работа и влечёт за собой переделку хвостовой части. В чём смысл данной конверсии за такие деньги?


Прочитайте внимательно мой пост выше получите ответ. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Owl

А какой тогда выход? Единственное, что приходит на ум, это делать самому, потому как и "ПропДжет" даёт лишь сопла, но на мой взгляд не исправляет ситуацию. Фарш - фаршем, но очевидный косяк по щели можно устранить только хирургическим вмешательством с не очевидным результатом исходя из стоимости набора. А может я просто не нашёл фотки с хвостовой частью, где "ПропДжет" использован..

----------


## FLOGGER

> Всё бы конечно ничего, но что делать с этой щелью?


 Уважаемые товарищи, уверяю вас, что, как раз, эта щель не является проблемой. Есть масса фото сопел 25-го почти всех модификаций. По этим фото вы без труда "заполните" эту щель тем, чем надо.

----------


## Owl

> По этим фото вы без труда "заполните" эту щель тем, чем надо.


Вот в этом вся проблема и заключается. На тех фото, что Вы выкладывали здесь, этой "щелью" и не пахнет. Можно конечно "свести" сопла так, что щель пропадёт, но как говорится, если в "одном месте убыло, то в другом прибыло".  :Frown:

----------


## Owl

Наверное можно поправить эту ситуацию за счёт проставки между соплами и фюзеляжем, тем более, если смотреть по чертежам, некоторый завал внутрь у сопел присутствует.

----------


## FLOGGER

На этой картинке все слишком утрировано. Никакого сужения ХЧФ  у него нет. Просто двигатели немного развернуты в двух плоскостях, и все. Вряд ли на модели удастся воспроизвести эти 2 градуса, да и зачем? Я сделал, примерно, как на фото.

----------


## Owl

> На этой картинке все слишком утрировано. Никакого сужения ХЧФ  у него нет.


Я не про сужение ХЧФ, а именно про сопла. Вопрос в том, как их с минимальными переделками свести вместе, что бы эта "промежность" в глаза сильно не бросалась, не трогая при этом сам фюзеляж.
Но, если я правильно понял, добиться этого, используя наборы от ПропДжет и Армори - нереально.

----------


## An-Z

Как я и обещал, аддону от АРМОРИ появилась альтернатива  под сопла "Проп-енд-Джет", в них выходную часть двигателя всё равно лучше переделывать.. Если кому надо инфа тут

----------


## Owl

Спасибо, An-Z. А по внешней части никаких новостей?

----------


## Марат

Owl, я вот думаю, а мои видеозаписи можно через эл. почту отправить? Если такое возможно, то скиньте в личку адрес. Я пошлю видео.

----------


## An-Z

> Спасибо, An-Z. А по внешней части никаких новостей?


По внешней - никаких. А чего бы вам хотелось? Меня внешние поверхности изделия от Проп-Джет вполне устраивают, а вот внутренние стоило бы проработать. На мой взгляд было бы достаточно гофрированную вставку в среднюю часть и внутренние "лепестки" сопла. Х-образная перегородка в месте "соприкосновения" сопел легко делается из фольги, но  не сложно сделать в травлении.

----------


## kfmut

Armory сделала второй "подход к снярду"? :-)



КЛИК-КЛИК

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то 3-й и 4-й снимок вызывают недоумение. Такое впечатление, что посредине стоит заглушка.

----------


## Д.Срибный

На мой взгляд, достаточно похоже:



Хотя, конечно, надо смотреть вживую.

----------


## An-Z

Да какой там похоже?  Смотрим и сравниваем. Между сопел детальки очень сильно выступают, может быть косяк сборщика, но это  легко устранимо, а вот ступеньки при переходе ЗЧФ в сопло недостаток, который устранить "малой кровью"  невозможно. В общем работа над ошибками не получилась..

----------


## FLOGGER

Похоже, да не то же. Что я имею в виду: на модели мы видим посредине (внутри) плоскую деталь. Круглую. Ее я и назвал заглушкой. На деле там не плоский кругляш, а конусообразная деталь, типа воронки, с круглым вырезом. Ну, как если бы у воронки отрезать ее узкую часть. А в этот вырез и виден кок. Почему и создается впечатление, что там сплошной круг.



Вот с картинкой, может, попонятнее будет.

----------


## An-Z

И это тоже,  но масштабную и похожую "люстру" стабилизатора пламени сделать в ФТ очень сложно, но у Армори этот элемент можно считать получился, а совмещение "кока" и выходной части двигателя "по глубине" скорее всего особенности фотосъёмки...

----------


## Nazar

Вы на глубину сопла обратите  внимание, это самый серьезный косяк....

----------

